# tally 7.2 password recovery



## sevenbunglow (May 22, 2007)

I have got tally 7.2 loaded into my harddisk,but unfortunately i have forgotten the password of a company to open.
is there any tool by which i can recover my password,your help in my problem would be highly appreciated.


----------



## bomb #21 (Jul 1, 2005)

From the site rules:

Please do not ask for assistance with forgotten passwords and/or bypassing them. As there is no way to verify the actual situation and/or intentions, no assistance will be provided and any such threads will be closed.

Sorry.


----------



## sevenbunglow (May 22, 2007)

Sir,
I am not asking to find out the password for me,i just want to know whether any tool (in terms of software) is available to recover such passwords as it is in case of word,excel etc....
May be you can atleast give me the link whereby i can get assistance of the same


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Sorry cannot help here 

ask the tally support for how to do it


----------

